# Injecting in tummy



## MrsCLH (Apr 14, 2011)

Is it okay to keep doing this? It's my preferred spot. Sometimes inject in thighs but find tummy so convenient for easy access!

However, have two big bruises, both about 1.5cm across! If I get the odd tiny bruise hubby always goes mad at me cos he says I'm lazy and don't change my needle often enough - he's right ;-) But these bruises are horrible, I feel so bad for making baby's home look like that!!

So is it okay to carry on injecting there? If I promise to use sharp needles every time!!


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 14, 2011)

As a reformed needle-reuser, I'm with your husband on this !! 

I would have thought you'd be ok providing you avoid the area anywhere the bruise and rotate the sites, avoiding anwhere that feels a bit lumpy.

You can also use arms if you can manipulate the pen to get in there.

Thighs and buttocks are not recommended for quick acting due to the large muscles. Better for basal.

Rob


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2011)

I kept injecting in my tummy when pregnant, it did seem a bit weird though.  I asked my DSN and midwife and they said it was fine.  I find the insulin acts quicker when injectining in  my stomach so if anything injecting there more to try and keep my control tight enough.  

I am rubbish at changing needles. I made more of an effort to do it when pregnant to avoid problems with poor insulin absortption, but now I have gone back to my pre-pregnancy lazy ways.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 14, 2011)

Bruises are in your skin and subcutaneous fat, not your uterus (baby's home for now) - hubby needs a bit more understanding of anatomy / physiology!


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 14, 2011)

I didnt once i start to show, just felt odd doing it. I know it wouldnt have harmed her, just couldnt.

Have only just stared doing it again and shes 13 weeks :0 x


----------



## Laura22 (Apr 14, 2011)

Firstly, you MUST change your needles. It affects your insulin absorbtion (sp??) and can lead to massive lumps on your injection sites

I stopped injecting in my tummy when I was about 5 months gone. Mind you, I had quite a small neat bump so could easily access my thighs and change my sites.

I don't dare to do my tummy yet after having a c-section only 2 weeks ago!


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

My advice would be to rotate your injection sites regularly, the thighs and buttocks can be used but just be aware that the insulin absorption is much slower in these areas.


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 14, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Bruises are in your skin and subcutaneous fat, not your uterus (baby's home for now) - hubby needs a bit more understanding of anatomy / physiology!



Oh we know its not really baby's home, lol, that was just a bit of silliness  Hubby has always gone mad at me for bruises, pregnant or not, bless him.

I've decided to keep a box of needles on my coffee table, not a great look but I usually eat breakfast in front of the TV so this might encourage me to change my needle more often as it will be less effort!

Thanks for all your great advice as ever!


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 14, 2011)

I kept loads in my case so i couldnt foget they would pop out on me every time and drive me mad, didnt forget though. Now im like Rachel and i (forget) lol am lazy, testing is the thing i forget to do most  thats really naughty.

If you have a case for your pen it helped me.

xx


----------

